
Show HN: Map showing distribution of the IMDb top movie filming sites in London - gajus
https://go2cinema.com/filming-location-map/
======
Garvey
Just a thought but if there was a way to browse by film also, that would be a
nice additional option :)

Oh, and if you could click the other locations for a film, once you have the
details open, and have it move to that location on the map.

------
gajus
Its my weekend project. I have written an accompanying post explaining how I
got the data. [https://medium.com/@gajus/filming-sites-of-the-imdb-
top-1000...](https://medium.com/@gajus/filming-sites-of-the-imdb-
top-1000-movies-f8b171e99da7)

~~~
mapster
Did you customize the Leaflet marker clusters or create your own? Great design

------
fractallyte
This is really cool! (I just discovered that part of 'Criminal' \- with Kevin
Costner, Gary Oldman, Tommy Lee Jones, Ryan Reynolds, Gal Gadot,...! - was
filmed just streets away from where I grew up!)

Now if only there a was to get the filming locations in advance...

